# iTunes checking media



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm having trouble burning playlists through itunes.
When I insert a disc all I get is a checking media message that flashes constantly!

John


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

It's likely the disk isn't supported. What kind of disk?

What happens when you insert the disk without iTunes open and trying to burn?


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

It seems if I restart itunes the burning will then proceed without delay!
Anyone else has this glitch?
I'm burning this on a 20" imac G5 SD

John


----------



## aewhyte (Dec 29, 2006)

Ya I just had the same problem yesterday. I downloaded from iTunes store for the first time so I had to burn thru iTunes instead of Toast and I had the same "checking media" problem. I did a search and found your entry. I restarted iTunes and then it burned perfectly!! WEIRD, but at least it worked.


----------

